# Comfrey for health?



## Ariel72 (Jan 14, 2011)

I've been attempting to discover what kind of goat feed I can grow myself and came across lots of good and bad about the herb comfrey.  Some tests say its poison but that seems based on giving test animals massive amounts of it.  Almost anything taken in such high levels could be bad.  With some moderation it seems incredibly beneficial.  Enough for a closer look.  Does anyone have experience feeding comfrey, especially to milking does?  Its supposed to help with production with no risk of bloat.


----------



## Our7Wonders (Jan 14, 2011)

I think CrownOfThorns uses comfrey, perhaps she'll have some good info for you.  I don't have experience with it for livestock yet, though it's a fabulous medicinal herb for people - especially for injuries.  I've skimmed little bits of info here and there and when my farm herbal handbook comes in I plan to look into it further and possibly grow some myself - I'm hoping to grow a medicinal herbal garden for both people and livestock.  

I'll be watching this post with interest.


----------



## freemotion (Jan 14, 2011)

I use it more as a general health tonic herb for my goats.  I have some in my garden and plan on naturalizing it on my property.  I give each goat 3-4 mature leaves whenever I think of it.  The mature leaves are safe in moderation.

There were problems in Germany (I think, google it) when a company sold comfrey in capsules and didn't research what part of the plant to use, etc.  They used the roots, if I remember correctly, or the entire plant including the roots.  Several people who used their product ended up in liver failure.  This got comfrey vilified unfairly.  If you applied this same reasoning to other common plants, cherry pie would be a thing of the past.  Cherry pits are poisonous.  Apple pie would be outlawed.  Apple seeds are deadly.   You get my drift.

The first year I planted the comfrey, I took the fence down on that garden to replace it in the fall, letting the goats and poultry into that area.  The goats mowed the comfrey to the ground in one day.  No ill effects.  They let it grow, untouched, until the leaves were mature again and again mowed it down in one day.  They did this one more time before winter set in....or did I have the fence back up?  Can't remember.  They seemed to know what to do with it.  I plan on attempting to naturalize it where they can reach it, just along the outside of the pasture fence at first, then it may work it's way in, or not, they may have to reach through to get some.  We'll see.


----------



## AlaskanShepherdess (Jan 15, 2011)

According to Dr Christopher comfrey will only cause liver problems when the leaves are eaten while young. When the leaves mature they loose toxicity. I've watched my goats eat my comfrey plant and they avoided young leaves while eating the older so I feel fine giving it to my animals and have no problems taking it myself so long ad the company that harvested it knew what they are doing. Root is fine. Comfrey is rich in minerals although at the moment I can't recall which. Each person needs to study the risks for themselves and make their own choice, as with any herb.

I give each goat, regardless of condition, sex etc 1 tsp a day.


----------



## Ariel72 (Jan 15, 2011)

When you say use mature leave does that mean the bigger ones lower down on the plant and avoiding smaller ones at the top...or let the whole plant get older but not flower?  The source I first read about said you could cut it 2 inches from the ground before flowering and lay it in a single layer on the grass to dry.  Then you could stack it in the barn and use it throughout the winter for chickens, goats, rabbits, pigs, people or whatever.  The variety Bocking 4 is supposed to be best for livestock feeding.  Any idea where I can find it?  I would like to plant a good sized patch of it in the spring.  I have to say that from what I've read here and researched myself I feel positive about using it, even a little for myself.  What about peaches...those pits will kill ya.....lol...evil peaches  .  

Its also an excellent fertilizing mulch.  I would wilt it first because the leaves have been known to root.  From what I read its high in calcium, potassium, phosphorus, vitamins A and C, with protein at 21-33%  !  Could it be used to replace some or all of the grain ration?


----------



## freemotion (Jan 15, 2011)

I just pull the mature leaves, they come right out.  Put the word out, or maybe a craigslist ad.  I got my plants for free.  They can be quite "invasive" if conditions are right.  I got a lot of free plants this way, and traded a few, too.  Butterfly bush (budlea) is very invasive in my garden so I have new bushes to trade every spring.  I got 12 comfrey and an older wisteria for one butterfly bush that I would've given away just to get rid of it!


----------



## AlaskanShepherdess (Jan 15, 2011)

I traded my couple of plants with a friend in the Great Lakes area. It shipped well. Now if only it will survive living in a pot until I can plant it in my garden.  I hear the only truly easy way to kill comfrey is to put it in a pot. :{ 

Side note: apple seeds are only deadly if you eat them in a way that God did not intent ie: saving them until you have a cup full and then eating them all at once. If you eat them as they should be eaten with the entire apple, then you cannot eat enough to harm you because you don't have a stomach that big.  The small amounts of organic Arsnic found in the seeds are actually good for you. Your body needs arabic is small organic amounts. All that is left after I eat an apple is the stem. Once you get used to it, you actually crave the whole apple and feel like your missing something when you don't.

Sorry about all the typos, this iPod Touch is a handy device, but not for typing this much!


----------



## emilypaonia (Jan 16, 2011)

My goats love comfrey!  I have it growing on my property and give it to them daily, or when I think of it.  I also dry lots of it and feed it in winter.  I have read many contrary things about comfrey, but have decided that in moderation it is great for people and livestock.  Very rich in minerals and nutriment.  Herbalist Richo Cech - he has written books and also is involved with the Horizon Herbs seed company - has good things to say about it.  I have read though that it is not good for pregnant females.  I read this last spring at the end of my goat's pregnancy after I had been feeding little bit to her all winter.  She kidded fine, 3 kids, one was teeny tiny.  This winter, I am hesitant to feed it to my pregnant does.  Anyone know more about this? 

It is great for my chickens too.  I mix the dried comfrey into their feed in winter, and in summer they can forage the comfrey.  They love it!  

It is also great in the garden, as a mulch or in a compost tea.


----------

